# Canister Filter for my 20 Gallon



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

I am currently loving what the Sunsun HW302 does for a 20 long. I find flow may seem a bit strong but then it is normal for flow to drop as things go along and it never gets stronger than at the start. We can choke things but never adjust upwards so getting a bit big fits me as I rarely move into smaller. Always wanting more? 
I started with the 302 but it had too much flow so put a second layer of media in the can and a sponge on the intake to protect fry and it was fine. Then I wanted to add a reactor and that cuts flow so I took the sponge and extra media off and it is good for now. Very adaptable is one of the main things on canisters as well as being easy to hide. I stick a piece of wood over the in/out plastic. 
Very big point to watch when buying on the action? Watch for what media, etc. is included. If you have media on hand, it is cheaper but more expensive to buy it to add to a can that comes without media and there are tons of offers for both from $35 on up. 
There's even an offer for media for $912 if you feel extra spendy!! Shop carefully and enjoy.


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

jennycrowe1 said:


> Hello!
> 
> So I want to get a canister filter for my 20 gallon. I am tired of the hang on filters and want something that just looks better. What would you recommend that wont break the bank? What would I need as far as it goes for GPH? I am eventually going to get something bigger but I'm just slowly working my way up to that.
> 
> Thank you!!!


i like the popular brand eheim. maybe drop a 2217 size in and you should be good. try to get the package that includes the pipes and bio media and everything is ready to go.


----------



## jennycrowe1 (Nov 15, 2017)

thank you!!!


----------



## SpringHalo (Oct 13, 2017)

I got a fluval 206 for my 20 long when I set it up a month ago. I got it because amazon was offering 15% off for my first aquarium-related purchase, which brought it down from $93 to $80. Camelcamelcamel shows that it's been between $120 and $90 in the past 6 months, so it's at a good low point right now. At first I thought the flow was too much, but so long as you have the output pointing down the length of the tank, it should be fine. I have two smaller angels that manage to find low-flow places to sit, while everyone else enjoys darting up the stream. I've only had it for a month now so I can't vouch for the longevity, but setup was a breeze, it's silent, and my fish haven't died yet!

Cheers


----------



## RobG (Sep 20, 2017)

PlantedRich said:


> I am currently loving what the Sunsun HW302 does for a 20 long. I find flow may seem a bit strong but then it is normal for flow to drop as things go along and it never gets stronger than at the start. We can choke things but never adjust upwards so getting a bit big fits me as I rarely move into smaller. Always wanting more?
> I started with the 302 but it had too much flow so put a second layer of media in the can and a sponge on the intake to protect fry and it was fine. Then I wanted to add a reactor and that cuts flow so I took the sponge and extra media off and it is good for now. Very adaptable is one of the main things on canisters as well as being easy to hide. I stick a piece of wood over the in/out plastic.
> Very big point to watch when buying on the action? Watch for what media, etc. is included. If you have media on hand, it is cheaper but more expensive to buy it to add to a can that comes without media and there are tons of offers for both from $35 on up.
> There's even an offer for media for $912 if you feel extra spendy!! Shop carefully and enjoy.


I second the HW-302 I have it on my 29Gal and flow is great. If I could choose again I would go one up to get the Canister with the UV. Since I currently don’t really have an algae bloom, I’m a happy camper. Haha


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

How much flow and how to get what we each want is always open for discussion. I like lots of flow but don't find I like it coming from one spot/source. I use the larger Sunsun on a 75 gallon planted but to avoid having too little flow through the mass of plants or blowing some of them out, I like to tuck in little cheap ($7?) powerheads off the auction. I like the flow around the tank to be somewhat "average" all around the tank and doing it from one spot just doesn't work as well for me. Kind of like how to get a good breeze if there are trees in the way? Current strong enough to blow through the plants and get all the way to the far end is likely to blow them out of the sub so I go for a filter and when I see how far the flow from that goes, I may add a boost to kick it on down the line. But how that works will depend on what kind of plants and what décor. I like big rocks and big wood, so more small boosts of flow fits better for me. A big old sword plant can take a lot more than a bit of Java fern hanging on wood and drifting in the current.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

The SunSun CF300 was perfect on my 20 long. But I was also using it connected to an underground filter rather than a standard intake tube in the water...so I'm sure some of the flow was slowed down.


----------



## Triport (Sep 3, 2017)

Eheim Classic 2213/250


----------



## changaroo (Aug 16, 2017)

I just dropped in a eheim 2217 into a 20 long and its really powerful, I have the inflow to the filter turned down some to reduce its power... otherwise it was making waves lol. I think you would be pleased with it.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

changaroo said:


> I just dropped in a eheim 2217 into a 20 long and its really powerful, I have the inflow to the filter turned down some to reduce its power... otherwise it was making waves lol. I think you would be pleased with it.


Small point on this but one that is obviously not a problem at this point? When we cut the flow going into the canister and the impeller gets somewhat starved, it can cause "cavitation" and make some noise. Sounds like it is not happening at the level you have your tap closed but some find it better to close the outgoing part way as that leaves the impeller with plenty of water and no chance to make noise.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Triport said:


> Eheim Classic 2213/250


+1

I have 2211 on a 20G right now, but for the difference in price you might as well go for the 2213. The 2211 is rated up to 40g so your good either way.


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

I have one of the bigger Eheims (2078) and it is a fantastic filter... but very expensive. 

From what I read I would give serious consideration to the SunSun mentioned above if you aren't made of money. 

I have a Fluval 404 that has always had problems with leaks since it was new. I will not buy another Fluval filter.


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

I just bought the 2213 for my 20L for $80 shipped, hope its worth the $$, tired of these HOB that fail within weeks to months.


----------



## Rogozhin75 (Aug 15, 2017)

RobG said:


> I second the HW-302 I have it on my 29Gal and flow is great. If I could choose again I would go one up to get the Canister with the UV. Since I currently don’t really have an algae bloom, I’m a happy camper. Haha



I use a 304b and 303b on my 75 gallon. I'm ditching my fluval 306 on my 30 gallon for a 303b. You can use either the spray bar or just the single output depending on how much flow you need. 

I'd feel fine using the 303b on a 20 gallon (you can tailor the flow output). You can buy a new Sunsun303b (with all the media) new on ebay for $63 shipped. That is what I'd recommend.


----------

